# FTC: Consumers Reported Losing More than $1 Billion in Cryptocurrency to Scams since 2021



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 5, 2022)

New Analysis Finds Consumers Reported Losing More than $1 Billion in Cryptocurrency to Scams since 2021
Most of the Losses Consumers Reported were to Bogus Cryptocurrency Investment Scams

Any thoughts/comments?


----------



## 64K (Jun 5, 2022)

If an investment looks to good to be true then it probably is.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 5, 2022)

thebluebumblebee said:


> New Analysis Finds Consumers Reported Losing More than $1 Billion in Cryptocurrency to Scams since 2021
> Most of the Losses Consumers Reported were to Bogus Cryptocurrency Investment Scams
> 
> Any thoughts/comments?



I dont bother with any false coin.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 5, 2022)

64K said:


> If an investment looks to good to be true then it probably is.


Only if you're not a billionaire though, because even the govt bails them out


----------

